# On-Road Nationals at RCMadness Feb 5th- 7th



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hello Ohio BRP Racers

The 1/18th scale on-road nationals held at RCMadness is set for Feburary 5th - 7th. 

I know a few local Ohio guys are going and running in the stock oval and road classes.

Who is intersted in going?
SG1
ZOOOOM
Martin 710

Toledo guys 
David
Rich


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

i'm going with dave b. & rich. i'm running 18r stock and mod and mini latemodel and brp on oval.:thumbsup: dave.w


----------



## BRP_Fan (Jan 3, 2010)

If you would like a RoadRaptor for the Nationals - Please place your order soon!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Should be a few of us going too


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool! See you guys at the track!


----------



## HACKEL (Sep 12, 2007)

im goin to the off road nats , hopefully


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

7 Ohio guys are going!


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

On the road in 5 days, :thumbsup::freak:


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*???????
*


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> 7 Ohio guys are going!


*GOOD LUCK TO ALL OHIO BRPers GOING...HAVE FUN AND KICK SOME BUTT AND SHOW THEM WHAT A BRP CAN DO.:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Go get them Guy's !!!! Have FUN :thumbsup:


----------



## MINIFREAK (Sep 3, 2007)

Micro_Racer said:


> 7 Ohio guys are going!


The BRP guys are ALREADY WINNERS in my book!


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Good luck Ohio racers!


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks, dave b. rich and i are leaving at 4:00 am thurs. :wave: dave.w


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

WOW 4am that's early! The Cleveland crew is leaving around noon....have a safe drive!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Go get them Guy's !!!! Have FUN :thumbsup:


We are not going to have fun, but to race


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Wayne, 
You guys get up there safely and then royally kick some 1/18 backside. Then a good time will ensue.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

sg1 said:


> We are not going to have fun, but to race


A champions take/// no BS// Like Rachel in Houston......Good night now!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> We are not going to have fun, but to race


It's fun if You win :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Your right Bud! If you winning your grinning!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

I'll be stopping by Friday night to do a LIL Promo for our oval track at Turn 4 Hobbies(After i get the ok from Chris). I'll have post cards to hand out.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Is there going to be live internet coverage of the racing?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Is there going to be live internet coverage of the racing?


 
Right :thumbsup: When I looked there madcam was not working.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm pretty sure the webcam has not been set up yet at the new place. Best of luck to all drivers, From Turn 4 Hobbies


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey where the heck is the race report?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

There is partial results on the winter series page.


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

Did they ever post the complete results?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BobS311 said:


> Did they ever post the complete results?


Not that I have seen  Bet it never get's posted No one cares it's over :drunk:


----------



## HECKLER (Oct 23, 2001)

for full race results go to the results page on the rc madness web site


----------

